# What I need to get from a breeder?



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys! We are putting a deposit on our very own Vizsla! Can't wait to bring him/her home!!!!

I do have a question for you all...What questions should we be asking the breeder? What kind of certification? What kind of family history? etc. 

Just want to make sure we know all the things we should know about our new puppy!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Gal,

Here's a list of questions I asked my breeder, but I'm sure others here have more insight than I do:

Are the puppy's parents' hips/elbows certified?
Any history of seizures in any of your lines?
Do you hunt/show your dogs? Any awards?
Does the puppy come registered? If not, do you expect it to be registered by me?
Do you expect me to compete in field trials/agility/obedience/conformation shows?
Any temperament issues with either parents?
Do the sire/dam or the puppy have any arch nemeses?
How has the puppy been socialized?
What is the best thing about the sire and about the dam?
What is the worst thing about the sire and about the dam?
Are the sire or the dam on either the high or low ends of the breed standard?
Have you ever had a puppy you bred returned by the buyer? Why?
Have you ever had an ill puppy at the buyer's 3-day check-up?
What is the vaccination/worming schedule for your puppies?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Our breeder also had the pedigrees of both sire and dam for us to look at and she gave us the schedule for pre whelping and where they were before the due date. Also are the puppies tattooed or microchipped? Check eyes and thyroid too. Are there any contracts which you need to abide by? I am sure there are other questions but no more are coming to me.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats! The above advice is very good but probably should ask these questions before putting your deposit down, just in case you find something less than desirable.


----------



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Also, what kind of guarantees should a reputable breeder give? 
Someone told a one year health guarantee is common to ask for. Is that right?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Some cases it is 2 years. Also our breeder is available 24/7. She will take Dharma back if for any reason we can't keep her and rehome her. She takes them for any time we need to be away and can't take her with us.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations Gal! I pick up my new pup tomorrow... I highly recommend reading some training books BEFORE you get your pup, this will be my second Vizsla, and I can't begin to tell you how much VALUABLE information these books have! 
first " BEFORE and AFTER GETTING YOUR PUPPY" by Ian Dunsbar
2nd " The Art of Raising a Puppy" by the Monks of New Skete 

The Ian Dunbar book has a wealth of information about breeders and what you need to know.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all these questions! I will have to talk to my breeder about these points!...and get those books!  any more advice to share?


----------



## Gal (Aug 3, 2013)

Will many breeders be so kind to help you with your puppie and share their knowledge of the breed? Is this a common thing among V breeders?

Me and my wife both had dogs before but all were rescued. We never got a dog from a breeder beforeb and for sure nothing as amazing as a Vizsla


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd say breeders probably appreciate those who have done a lot of research beforehand, enough for you to demonstrate why a vizsla is a good fit for you. I tend not to ask a lot of questions anyway, so basic things that I could look up on my own I did--breed standard, general temperament, exercise requirements, breeder's accomplishments, health certs, things with black and white answers. More nuanced things or those open to opinions I would ask about--things like nutrition, vaccines, training, breeding philosophy, etc. 

But to answer your question: yes, good breeders would gladly talk your ears off answering any questions you may have or just sharing their love of the breed. You aren't a potential customer, you're a potential family member. They want to make sure you're squared away before sending you home with their puppy AND will provide support for the life of the dog. Good breeders are very special people. 

Best of luck to you! I've had my pup for 6 weeks now. She's my first dog from a breeder and it's been nothing short of awesome.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Same as above for sure.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Good breeders are happy to help you for the duration of the dog's life. 

Our breeder is in my top contacts on my phone, she is always available for help and we have had quite a few questions these day with acclimating to life with 2 Vizslas. We bring the dogs out to the ranch for reunions, and we have even taken Miles for special training out there during his adolescence. 

A good breeder will want to stay in contact with you because he/ she loves the dog and wants to stay informed on their life/ progress, and also so they can keep track of any health/ temperament issues for their breeding lines. When we asked about the health of past litters, our breeder is informed on her dogs and we felt confident moving forward with her.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

a nother ? who is the breeders Vet -good breeders will use the best available in their area and R proud 2 tell you - this is 1 of their major costs


----------



## cdnvizsla (Sep 17, 2012)

If your breeder is not willing to help through the dog's whole life time you might want to dig deeper.
When breeders accept a home they are making an investment in the new owners. Breeders spend hours upon years building a kennel and to simply dismiss an owner after they have your money tells a tale of how much they really care.

When legitimate breeders breed dogs it is with a purpose, it should be to improve the breed. Ask them why they bred the two specific dogs.

Ask breeders what the weaknesses of the parents are (we all like to think our dog is perfect but there is no perfect dog out there unless its and illustration and even then ask 5 different breeders and they will come up with something they don't like).
If they can't see the weaknesses and strengths in their own dogs then they might be willfully blind. 

What health testing do they do? Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Cardiac, Thyroid. 
Are the parents DNA registered?
What is their opinion/requirement re-spay or neuter?

Even if you aren't looking for a performance dog, a correct confirmation can save thousands in the end if the faults end up requiring a surgical repair (hips, ligaments etc).

Lets face it, ask questions get personal the puppy you are looking at will create a relationship that will last for years with the breeder.

If you cant get along at this level maybe its best for both of you to seek other avenues, after all it should always be about what is best for the dog.


----------

